# Trouble with Masturbation



## LoveMuffin (Nov 10, 2012)

I have always had trouble masturbating but my husband enjoys watching me enjoy myself. I think one of the reasons is that I was hurt down there by someone's fingernails early in life. Masturbating has always been a bit painful and difficult to enjoy. 

Clitoral stimulus can be nice but is scary because I always seem to get some infection.

We recently purchased a glass toy that is perhaps too skinny and is meant to reach the gspot. Unfortunately, it doesn't do much for me and i'm not even sure I have a gspot to find.

To make matters even worse, I have recently had chemotherapy which seems to have had an impact on sensation for me.

On a positive note, we have switched from KY to Astroglide and both me and my husband find that better.

My husband and I would greatly appreciate any help you can give regarding self-stimulation for me.


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

LoveMuffin said:


> I have always had trouble masturbating but my husband enjoys watching me enjoy myself. I think one of the reasons is that I was hurt down there by someone's fingernails early in life. Masturbating has always been a bit painful and difficult to enjoy.
> 
> Clitoral stimulus can be nice but is scary because I always seem to get some infection.
> 
> ...


What des your doctor say about the infection? Surely antis controllable.

Does the toy vibrate? If not have you tried one that does?

If the toy is too skinny have you considered a thicker one? Is penetration by your husband nice?


----------



## LoveMuffin (Nov 10, 2012)

Wazza said:


> What des your doctor say about the infection? Surely antis controllable.
> 
> Does the toy vibrate? If not have you tried one that does?
> 
> If the toy is too skinny have you considered a thicker one? Is penetration by your husband nice?


Wazza, Thank you! We have seen a gynocologist and urologist about the pain and cannot determine what is really wrong there. The toy is a glass one which does not vibrate. The one that does is pleasurable and does clitoral stimulation but the irritation afterward is difficult to deal with. We are going to get a thicker glass toy and perhaps that will be better. Penetration by my husband is pleasurable.


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

LoveMuffin said:


> Wazza, Thank you! We have seen a gynocologist and urologist about the pain and cannot determine what is really wrong there. The toy is a glass one which does not vibrate. The one that does is pleasurable and does clitoral stimulation but the irritation afterward is difficult to deal with. We are going to get a thicker glass toy and perhaps that will be better. Penetration by my husband is pleasurable.


Sounds like you are doing the right things. Just gotta find things that work I guess.


----------

